# finally IPLOWSNO



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

22 freaking hours is more than i wanted, and to think this wasn't anything for snow, i don't have work pics they are on my new phone, i can take them and thats it idon't know how to work my phone hahaha,

i couldn't have better ride for my commute, x90 is awesome in foul weather driving , the sad part is i drive out of bad weather to nothing and wait and scrape every snowflake off at a time,i will never plow deep snow down there lol

my baby volvo had a hydro leak after 12 hours of plowing and i had to get into a heap, j/d something or other, 455 sound right?

oh my god that was fast, dam near 50 mph lol it sure felt like it passing cars on bridge street, power out the ass big noisy cat and no radio and it had a tight turn radius, and thats what was good, my volvo has it all , except those fine traits i have to convince fleet i need a motor change hahaha

when i came home i was greeted to 2 more hours on my atv, first night/day was heavy wet, i pushed my drive to basically open it and wrecked the neighbors hahaha it was snowing to heavy to see, and she moved her car and i couldn't see the edge ,i will clean her out today, i got some pics from yesterday though,

this is how it started, i was really wishing i had my new cab hahaha,




























some one at troybuilt needs to know a mans man operates these pos's, i am all hunched over wtf is that doing to my body hahaha, i have an idea for that unit though,


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

it gets deep rather quickly the farther you go away from the driveway,










my bank will be alot smaller this year hahaha


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

she stopped,










solution ramming speed captain,



















my best friend in the snow,


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

looks like you had some fun. 

this last week her we had a 3" wind driven dusting so I'm still on the light duty quad for plowing snow.
heck I haven't even changed over to the winter tires with chains yet and at this point I just might brazen the season out plowing on my summer mud tires.


sublime out.


----------



## MtnCowboy (Dec 20, 2009)

I'm in Seattle for the weekend. Less than 2 inches of snow on the ground right now and the town is in absolute crisis mode: wrecks everywhere and media reports of "Snowmageddon 2012."


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

MtnCowboy;1415741 said:


> I'm in Seattle for the weekend. Less than 2 inches of snow on the ground right now and the town is in absolute crisis mode: wrecks everywhere and media reports of "Snowmageddon 2012."


LOL, and to think my father (rip) use to walk to school through a foot or more of snow for a couple miles just to go to school. No such thing as a school bus in those days. Now when they "think" weather might be bad, they shut everything down and go into panic mode. LOL


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

i ended up sunday night in the hospital with a heart attack, that will put a damper on **** that is for sure,


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

Good luck . Hope you get well soon.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

thanks greg, i am home now and recovering filled my prescriptions and almost had another heart attack, looks like i need to build for a pharmaceutical company again, one script is over 900 a month,

dnr is the way to go lmao,


----------



## MtnCowboy (Dec 20, 2009)

Iplowsno... You get well soon. I offer this hoping that laughter is the best medicine:

"Seattle Drivers in Two Inches of Snow" (set to the music of Herb Alpert)


----------



## Leanworks (Oct 7, 2009)

Rest up IPlow! Don't have to prove anything, just get well and come back ready to roll.

And if nobody's comming over to give you a hand with your own stuff, don't try to do it yourself, hire somebody for crying out loud - rest!:redbounce


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

thanks guys, yea funny as hell when i seen them chaining the rear tires of a front wheel drive, holy crap i forgot to mention they operated thru my groin and when i laugh it feels worse than the heart did lol

i will take it easy for a day or two to fix my groin area, my heart feels good now that it is flowing. i walked myself to the ambulance, should of just drove myself after that fiasco.

thanks again guys i will live to plow another storm atleast,


----------



## irv (Oct 20, 2010)

wow miss a day and---hope everything works out great,you are on our prayer list.
--irv.

they do an angiogram and stents? ah the miracles of modern medicine


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

thanks irv, yea something like that but i was going under fast, i felt them cut my groin and went out soon after lol 

now that i know what to expect feeling wise makes me feel better, cause i didn't know what the hell was going on til they said you are having a heartattack, all i said was are you ****ting me, i was in the operating rooma s they were wheeling me out of the whambulance, i thought i would be lying in a hall waiting lmao,

thanks again,


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

IPLOWSNO;1418246 said:


> i ended up sunday night in the hospital with a heart attack, that will put a damper on **** that is for sure,


I hope you make a quick and full recovery. Good luck.


----------



## pooleo8 (Nov 8, 2009)

ahahahaha, in that video, were they putting chains on the rear of a FWD car! lmao


----------



## JLsDmax (Dec 23, 2008)

because of that link i just spent an hour watching funny movies of cars on ice.


----------



## pooleo8 (Nov 8, 2009)

JLsDmax;1419691 said:


> because of that link i just spent an hour watching funny movies of cars on ice.


x2 Thumbs Up


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

IPLOWSNO;1418246 said:


> i ended up sunday night in the hospital with a heart attack, that will put a damper on **** that is for sure,


Hope your recovery goes OK and your back up and at'm though a little less gung ho than before.

sublime out.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

thanks for the well wishes guys, as for the rest of the vids i had to skip them due to groin pain lol,

yea i am resting and will take it easier, i tottally forgot to call work and the wife isn't used to having to call people on my behalf so it slipped by her also,

my boss said she will use other employees to pick up my slack as being my first year they don't want me to leave as i am a good employee ,,,,so i guess thats good to hear huh, no mention of a raise though lol these meds aren't cheap lmao


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

MtnCowboy;1415741 said:


> I'm in Seattle for the weekend. Less than 2 inches of snow on the ground right now and the town is in absolute crisis mode: wrecks everywhere and media reports of "Snowmageddon 2012."


Got 2 inches here last night and the schools weren't even delayed..smh...they need to learn to deal with snow. Once we get 2 feet in a day, we go into panic mode. Thats it.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

i figured i would build something easy, seeing the snow is not really happeneing this year, after i feel a little bit better i will finish this and start my cab,


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

hahaha???? Really?


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

Really , don't you have a black ops enertainment center/ gun cabinet?


----------



## MoreSnowPlz (Jan 2, 2013)

IDK maybe its just me but the OP's original post just looks like one HUGE run-on sentence that doesn't make very much sense at all...??? I understand you dont need a GED to plow snow but c'mon man!!


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

Well you could always avoid my threads , I know I will avoid yours.

Using a keyboard has nothing to do with smarts, I spent my time in shop. 
I can use my hands just fine but I'm usually building something with them.

Now go away


----------



## Rusty Silence (Apr 17, 2010)

IPLOWSNO;1587337 said:


> Well you could always avoid my threads , I know I will avoid yours.
> 
> Using a keyboard has nothing to do with smarts, I spent my time in shop.
> I can use my hands just fine but I'm usually building something with them.
> ...


x2. Some people are a real piece of work. I can't tell if they weren't raised right or if they just lose any sense of respect when they get behind a keyboard.


----------



## Rusty Silence (Apr 17, 2010)

After reading MoreSnowPlz's other posts so far on this site I'm guessing there's just something wrong with him.


----------



## Rusty Silence (Apr 17, 2010)

IPLOWSNO;1415496 said:


> some one at troybuilt needs to know a mans man operates these pos's, i am all hunched over wtf is that doing to my body hahaha, i have an idea for that unit though,


I was looking at a blower the other day and thinking the same thing. I'm 6'5" and there's no way I could use that. Even if I was 5" shorter it still would have been too low for me. I think it was a troy built too.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

Thanks guys, maybe the made them for guys like moresnowplz lmfao


----------



## Rusty Silence (Apr 17, 2010)

IPLOWSNO;1588348 said:


> Thanks guys, maybe the made them for guys like moresnowplz lmfao


Lol! By the way that Black Ops entertainment center is awesome! That would look great in my living room, lol.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

Thanks Rusty,They are easy to make with a few tools, my last one was a snap on tool box the size of the ones at NASCAR races,

I gave it away when I wanted a new look, I'll let you know when I do my next one lol


----------



## Rusty Silence (Apr 17, 2010)

Awesome!


----------

